# Going from full-screen frame to the original smaller frame



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

proofer said:


> I'm on a PC. I have a friend on a Mac that I'm trying to help with a particular problem. He's trying to watch a Ustream Live video (the eagle cam in Decorah, Iowa). When he clicks on that black box with the brackets around the corners to enlarge the video to full screen, that part works fine. But I told him that when he's done viewing, to hit the "Esc" key to bring that video screen back to its original small size (and I told him that because that's the instruction that I get on my PC screen). But he said that when presses the escape key to reduce the size, he gets the spinning wheel, his computer locks up, and he has to shut the computer down and restart it. Any suggestions of how he can reduce that screen from full-screen to the small original version on a Mac?


Not sure about 'Ustream' but most flash players will display a similar icon(the black box) when in full screen mode. clicking on it should return the view to windowed mode. I could be totally off base, as I have no Apple experience, 'cept they're good with peanut butter.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, when he clicks that black box the second time, it does revert back to the original size screen. But, then a small multi-colored spinning disc appears and it will move around the computer screen wherever he moves the mouse arrow. He can't click on anything when this happens and he is forced to shut down the computer.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The beach ball of doom!!! I've got a hackintosh I built a while back and I've seen that stupid beach ball way too many times. MAC ain't all it's cracked up to be. I've had several issues like that using the Safari browser. In Google Chrome or Firefox, I have no such issues. Tell him to install another browser and try it. The problem is most likely an issue between Safari and the Flash plugins.


----------

